# Fave Late Night Talk Show Host



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Who is your favourite late night talk show host currently on air?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like any of those. Especially the newer ones. Used to like Letterman OK. I think it was just because he was strange.


----------

